# المعدات الميكانيكية ((ولوازم استخراج النفط))قسم الميكانيك



## حسن هادي (27 فبراير 2011)

حول النفط ندور بدوائر ميكانيكية وننقل بعض ما يلائم موضوعنا ضمن حدود الميكانيك لعلنا نصل المراد************
********************************************

*الهندسة النفطية*​ 
الهندسة النفطية petroleum engineering هي فرع من فروع الهندسة متخصص بالبحث عن أماكن وجود النفط واستكشافه وتحديد مصادره وكمياته وإجراء الدراسات الجيوفيزيائية الضرورية لاستخراجه وتحديد طرائق التنقيب والحفر والاستخراج، وأنواع المعدات والآليات والمضخات المستخدمة، وكذلك أساليب النقل والتخزين والتركيب والتصنيف، وتخطيط المصافي وبنائها، وعمليات التقطير والتكسير وخطط الإنتاج وتنويع المنتجات وتسويقها على أسس اقتصادية وتقنيات علمية وفنية. 
*لمحة تاريخية عن الهندسة النفطية: *
أظهرت الاكتشافات في مناطق ماوراء القفقاس وغربي أوكرانيا على نهر «أوختا» وجود وحدات تقطير نفط بدائية يعود تاريخها إلى القرون الوسطى، وفي عام 1821-1823 قام الإخوة من عائلة دوبينين Doubinin ببناء وحدة تقطير صناعية في مدينة موزدوك شمالي القفقاس، وفي عام 1848 جرى أول تقطير للنفط في إنكلترا، وفي عام 1865 بدأ استخدام المضخات واستخراج النفط آليا من الآبار، وقد استعان المهندس الروسي إيڤانيتسكي بمضخات أعماق عمودية ومضخات طرد مركزي لاستخراج النفط في القفقاس. ولاحت أهمية النفط بصورة ملموسة بعد اختراع المصباح النفطي (مصباح الكاز) عام 1850، وقد عدّ كثير من المؤرخين يوم 27 آب/أغسطس 1859 بدء عصر النفط الحديث، وذلك عندما حفر الكولونيل دريك J. Drake أول بئر نفط في بنسلڤانيا على عمق 21م، واستخرَج 1600 لتر يومياً من النفط الخام للحصول على الكيروسين (زيت الكاز) من أجل استعماله في التدفئة والإضاءة.
 واقتصر إنتاج النفط على القطفات المستخرجة بالحفر البسيط ، واستمر ذلك حتى اختراع المصباح الكهربائي، وحلوله مكان مصباح الكاز، وأدى ذلك إلى موجة من التشاؤم حول مصير الصناعات النفطية. لكن مع اختراع المحركات الانفجارية (محركات الاحتراق الداخلي والسيارة ووسائل النقل الأخرى) حقق النفط انتصاراً مذهلاً، وتجددت المساعي الحثيثة لإنتاج مواد جديدة منه كالغازولين (البنزين) والديزل وقوداً للسيارات والطائرات واستعمال قطفاته الثقيلة في مراجل السفن. 
برزت أهمية الهندسة النفطية في أوائل القرن العشرين عندما أصبحت الحاجة ملحة إلى زيادة الإنتاج وتنوع المشتقات النفطية وتطور وحدات التقطير البدائية. وصارت علماً مستقلاً يهتم بطرائق استكشاف النفط وبالآلات والمضخات والمعدات الميكانيكية وبناء وحدات التقطير، وأنشئت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أول جمعية لمهندسي النفط. وفي عام 1911 بنيت أول وحدة تقطير في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. ونتيجة تسارع أحداث الحرب العالمية الأولى زاد إنتاج النفط وتضاعفت كمياته، وتقدمت الهندسة النفطية مع بناء مصانع معالجة النفط والمصافي الصغيرة وخاصة في الاتحاد السوڤييتي ودول أوربا. وكان للهندسة النفطية دور فعال في الفترة بين عامي 1941- 1945 إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية، فقد ازداد الطلب على كيروسين الطيران، وزادت الحاجة إلى النفط، فاتجهت الأنظار إلى دول آسيا وأوربا وأمريكا والدول العربية، واشتد الاهتمام بعلم الهندسة النفطية والإقبال عليه وشُيدت له المعاهد والجامعات في دول عديدة من العالم. وقد بدت أهمية الهندسة النفطية في إعداد الدراسات الجيوفيزيائية والبحث عن حقول نفطية جديدة والحاجة إلى صناعات التكرير، وتقدمت الصناعات الكيمياوية البترولية وأنتجت أنواعاً متعددة من الوقود والزيوت والشحوم والسوائل الخاصة. واستطاعت تحويل المواد البترولية إلى مركبات مهمة كصناعة الإيتيلين والحموض العضوية والفينول والعطور والمواد اللدنة والكاوتشوك والبلاستيك والأقمشة الاصطناعية والسماد ومبيدات الحشائش الطفيلية. 
*فروع الهندسة النفطية:*
ترتبط الهندسة النفطية ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالعلوم الأخرى وخاصةً بعلوم الأرض، ويتفرع منها:
1- علم طبقات الأرض: هو دراسة طبقات الأرض وأنواعها وتوضعها وأخاديد آبار النفط وتجاويفها وعمقها وطرائق استخراجها.
2- علوم فيزياء وكيمياء الأرض: هو دراسة حالات طبقات الأرض وتركيبها وبنيتها وأنواعها وتوزعها.
3- علم المضخات وآلات الحفر وأجهزة التنقيب والاستخراج ومعداتها: وهو دراسة المضخات بأنواعها [ر: استخراج النفط من البحر]، وآلات الحفر كالأبراج والأنابيب ورؤوس الحفر المدببة والمثلثة والأجهزة الآلية التي تقيس الاهتزازات والموائع وغيرها.
4- علم الجغرافيا السياسية: هو دراسة الأراضي والمساحات والحدود الجغرافية والتداخلات السياسية بين الدول.
5- علم إدارة الأزمات: هو الحالة الحرة التي تنشأ من موقف أو ظاهرة أو حادثة ما تتطلب اتخاذ قرار إداري أو سياسي أو اجتماعي أو اقتصادي أو ثقافي في فترة وجيزة من الزمن.
6- علم الموارد البشرية: هو النشاط البشري الذي تقوم به مجموعة أشخاص لتحقيق مجموعة من الأهداف والغايات.
7- علم الزلازل: هو دراسة طبقات الأرض والاهتزازات الحاصلة من جراء حركة الصخور أو الانهيارات أو الانهدامات.
8- علم إدارة التسويق والمنتجات: هو دراسة الإمكانات المتاحة لمواد الإنتاج والقدرة على تسويقها بعد دراسة الأسواق ووضع الخطط اللازمة للتوزيع.
وتتضافر جهود العاملين في مجال النفط لبناء فريق عمل جماعي يضع الخطط والبرامج والجدوى الاقتصادية، ويتشاركون في استكشاف احتياطي النفط من الأماكن التي لم يسبق معرفتها، وفي البحث عن أفضل السبل لاستكشاف مصادر النفط وحفر الآبار واستكمال إنتاج النفط والغاز، وتطوير المكامن، وأساليب النقل وطرائق تخزين المنتجات واستثمارها وأسواق بيعها.
*مجالات العمل والتطبيق: *
هندسة النفط هي تقنية متزايدة الصعاب ليس اقتصادياً أو تكنولوجياً؛ بل حسب أسعار السلع الأساسية واستخدام الأجهزة التقنية المتقدمة والمقترنة بالحواسيب الإلكترونية المبتكرة الموضوعة بتصرف فريق الإدارة. وقد اهتمت الهندسة النفطية بالصناعات الآتية:
1ـ الأعمال الميكانيكية والحفر والتنقيب: كرؤوس الحفر والأبراج المعدنية النفطية والمضخات المتنوعة والخزانات والأنابيب وأجهزة التحكم والأتمتة .
2ـ الصناعات البتروكيمياوية: كتخطيط المصافي والمصانع والمعامل الخاصة بالوقود والزيوت والشحوم والسوائل الخاصة وبنائها. والمركبات الكيميائية الصناعية.
3ـ الصناعات الطبية والصيدلانية والتجميل: كالكحول ومواد التخدير ومستحضرات التجميل والأصبغة والغليسرين والعطور.
4ـ صناعات مواد البناء: كمواد العزل والأسفلت والطوب والآجر والحّمر والقطران.
5ـ الصناعات الحربية: كالوقود الدافع بأنواعه والمتفجرات وغيرها.


منقوووووووووووووول للفائدة


----------



## حسن هادي (27 فبراير 2011)

Pumpjack pumping an oil well near Lubbock, Texas.

*Petroleum* (L. _petroleum_, from Greek: petra (rock) + _Latin: _oleum (oil)[1]) or *crude oil* is a naturally occurring, flammable liquid consisting of a complex mixture of hydrocarbons of various molecular weights and other liquid organic compounds, that are found in geologic formations beneath the Earth's surface. Petroleum is recovered mostly through oil drilling. It is refined and separated, most easily by boiling point, into a large number of consumer products, from gasoline and kerosene to asphalt and chemical reagents used to make plastics and pharmaceuticals.[2]
The term _petroleum_ is found (in the spelling "petraoleum") in tenth-century Old English sources.[3]. It was used in the treatise _De Natura Fossilium_, published in 1546 by the German mineralogist Georg Bauer, also known as Georgius Agricola.[4] In the 19th Century, the term _petroleum_ was frequently used to refer to mineral oils produced by distillation from mined organic solids such as cannel coal (and later oil shale), and refined oils produced from them; in the United Kingdom storage (and later transport) of these oils were regulated by a series of Petroleum Acts, from the _Petroleum Act 1862_ c. 66 onward.


----------



## حسن هادي (27 فبراير 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petroleum


----------



## حسن هادي (27 فبراير 2011)

سنقوم باكمال الموضوع قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## حسن هادي (28 فبراير 2011)

*Ground‐Water Pollution by Transfer of Oil Hydrocarbons*


----------



## حسن هادي (28 فبراير 2011)

Fracture *mechanics *of *oil *shale-unconfined fracture toughness, stress corrosion cracking, and tension test results


----------



## حسن هادي (28 فبراير 2011)

http://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/i200030a011


----------



## sa'id aldaoud (15 مارس 2011)

مشكوورين على جهودكم


----------

